
The State of Breach Protection 2020 (report) - WoodenKatana
https://www.cynet.com/blog/2020-state-of-breach-protection-survey/
======
Yuval_Halevi
>78% of organizations don’t have endpoint protection on 15%-45% of their
endpoints due to deployment issues.

I wonder when a company can consider organization. Probably SMBS don't have
enough resources to have a security experts team managing the company data and
security

